

Ask HN: How do reverse-auction sites keep consumers/businesses coming back? - kfullert

Taking a site like shiply for example, how do they keep the interactions between suppliers and consumers on-site, what do they offer that stops consumers going direct to the supplier?
======
joncalhoun
Do they have to offer any incentives aside from the simplicity of filling out
forms once?

leaky.com gives real-time data as you change your policy. If you want to
compare a $250 and $500 deductible, you can see how that affects every
insurance provider at once (instead of changing it on all 5 sites individually
and manually comparing). That alone is worth going through leaky instead of
the supplier directly.

